# New Audi A3 Short Video by Audi Germany



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Go to the link below and click on "Other Side of the Road".
http://www.audi.com/de/de/erle...g.jsp 
It's pretty cool. You have to wonder if it's not a slight bust on BMW with the Driver series.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: New Audi A3 Short Video by Audi Germany ([email protected])*

That 3-door A3 is AMAZING! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That video is sooooooo cheesy! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And from Wim Wenders too...







...usually his stuff is at least interesting. This is a horrible BMW rip-off.







I bet he was paid some nice $$$ though...
Anyways, I hope Audi wakes us and brings over this sweet 3-door A3 instead of that fugly 5-door A3 beastly-looking thing.








I'd give Audi cash on the spot for one (an S3 anyways) right now as I'm quite bored with the Acura right now...but it has run 130K with ZERO troubles. Audi, please email me if you're interested in selling me an S3/A3 3-door!








Sweet car - thanks for the video link George!


_Modified by Grimnebulin at 10:25 PM 7-10-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: New Audi A3 Short Video by Audi Germany (Grimnebulin)*

I totally take it as a rag on the BMW series. These guys are doing more everyday stuff that is initially disguised to look like it's James-Bondish like the BMW shorts, only to be shown as everyday and not all that bad a$$ after all. 
Also, that placement of different captions is like a way of pointing out the cars qualities very obviously, much like BMW does, but so obvious by Audi that it also seems like a rag on Bimmer.
As for the three-door. I agree, it's hot. Very cool looking. The S3 is gonna be awesome.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: New Audi A3 Short Video by Audi Germany (Grimnebulin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grimnebulin* »_Anyways, I hope Audi wakes us and brings over this sweet 3-door A3 instead of that fugly 5-door A3 beastly-looking thing.










Totally. And I said as much in my email to Audi. If they brought over the A3 coupe, I'd be in the Audi dealership that day with cash in hand.


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: New Audi A3 Short Video by Audi Germany ([email protected])*

Nah... the 5-door version will be good. My next car (if I decide to trade up) will have 4 doors, AWD, and HID's.







My current choices?
A3 3.2, STi, Evo
Then there's the R32, which is cool, but I want 4 doors. The Audi would fit the bill nicely. S3? Even better. Autoweek rumored about an RS3. OMG...


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

Nice vid. Great looking car.


----------

